# Your unusual Vintage guitars



## axiology (Jul 22, 2014)

A thread for pictures of your unusual vintage guitars. I guess that means prior to 1980. I'll start it off with my 1960 National Debonaire. I got this off Ebay about 10 years ago for $600. A real closet classic, almost mint condition!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow what a beauty!
Is that a single in a bucker casing?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's an interesting piece from my late friend Peter's collection. This is a Matsumoko-made weirdo. More info about it can be found here: http://guitarz.blogspot.ca/2013/02/hs-anderson-houston-and.html















From his collection I purchased a Casio MG-510, identical to this one. This is a respectable Strat clone, with a Roland-type divided pickup by the bridge. Unlike the GK-equipped guitars, this one doesn't output 6 isolated string signals for further processing. Rather, it sends MIDI code directly. You can simply plug a MIDI cable into its jack and drive a tone generator, with no additional interface needed. What's cool is that you can select which program you want to use by means of which string and fret you pick, while in program-select mode.


----------



## axiology (Jul 22, 2014)

nnieman said:


> Wow what a beauty!
> Is that a single in a bucker casing?


Yes, thats right. It's a fat single coil under the cover, about the size of a P90.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is the coil sitting on a soft iron base that is bent upwards at one side?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

axiology said:


> A thread for pictures of your unusual vintage guitars. I guess that means prior to 1980. I'll start it off with my 1960 National Debonaire. I got this off Ebay about 10 years ago for $600. A real closet classic, almost mint condition!


That is sweet looking. One volume, one tone?


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Picked up this a few months back. 1968ish Silvertone (made by Teisco). The start of the MIJ era (and the end of Silvertone). This one is a Canadian 26933, sold at Simpsons-Sears, the US version was the 1456.



http://www.silvertoneworld.net/electric/1455/1455_56_canadian_family.html


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that is sweet.


jayoldschool said:


> Picked up this a few months back. 1968ish Silvertone (made by Teisco). The start of the MIJ era (and the end of Silvertone). This one is a Canadian 26933, sold at Simpsons-Sears, the US version was the 1456.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.silvertoneworld.net/electric/1455/1455_56_canadian_family.html


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jayoldschool said:


> Picked up this a few months back. 1968ish Silvertone (made by Teisco). The start of the MIJ era (and the end of Silvertone). This one is a Canadian 26933, sold at Simpsons-Sears, the US version was the 1456.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.silvertoneworld.net/electric/1455/1455_56_canadian_family.html


It looks like it is still in excellent condition. Even the pickguard has style.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

The two on the bottom are late 60s framous guitars made in Germany, pretty good quality, mabie not real unusual but kind of uncommon


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool guitars guys, I'm loving those Framus!

I picked this up on Kijiji, an early model Pan P23...





These were made for Canadian import by Aria Guitars.
Very sketchy details, not much info to be found on these.

It was advertised as a '64, but I suspect that it's from the '70s.
It does have a low serial # though, five digits...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Somewhere, i the early 90's, I picked up (and later sold) a Japanese semi-acoustic at a yard sale in Fredericton, similar to the Pan and Silvertone posted. Unlike the ES-335, these guitars generally lacked a center-block, making them susceptible to feedback, and reducing sustain. While I could not install a center-block in the one I bought without completely disammebling it, I managed to wiggle in a partial block of either maple or mahogany through the opening of the bridge pickup, and glue it in under the bridge, so that it connected the top and bottom of the body and provided a bit more mass under the bridge. I might revise my opinion, now, over 20 years later (and most certainly revise my techniques!), but my impression at the time was that it improved matters a little.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh man, you kick on anything more than a mild O/D with the Pan, it's howling like a banshee.
It's kind of neat, you can feel the guitar just vibrating while it just wails.
It is hollow, you can see light through the F holes.

Not very usable like that, unlimited sustain though. 8)


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Cool guitars guys, I'm loving those Framus!
> 
> I picked this up on Kijiji, an early model Pan P23...
> 
> ...




Garnet made stencil amps for the Pan brand back in the day.

http://www.garnetamps.com/stencil.htm#Pan


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

What I believe to be an early (20-50's) Kay tenor banjo.
No markings on it. Went by the headstock shape and Kay
is all that matches in google image search. I can't play banjo
so I tuned it to open C for strumming.


----------



## axiology (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, that is an unusual guitar....:sSc_eeksign:




laristotle said:


> What I believe to be an early (20-50's) Kay tenor banjo.
> No markings on it. Went by the headstock shape and Kay
> is all that matches in google image search. I can't play banjo
> so I tuned it to open C for strumming.


----------



## axiology (Jul 22, 2014)

Time for another...
1959 Supro Coronado. Made by Valco, another inexpensive acquisition, same manufacturer as National and Airline guitars. A hollow-body with a laminated spruce top. I love the art-deco look of these late 50's, early 60's instruments by Valco. The cool batwing tuners are Kluson's. I've only ever seen them on Valco manufactured guitars. The hollowbody Coronado is quite uncommon, they only made them with the clear finished top for 2 years. The pickups look like humbuckers, but there is just a fat single coil pickup under the cover. The neck is very fat, with no truss rod. The pickup style predates Gibson's humbucking pickups, I've seen early-mid 50's Valco guitars with this type of pickup, so they're not a copy-cat thing. The build quality of these guitars are not as good as a Gibson for sure, probably that's why they're not too valuable.


----------

